# Beginner pieces for doing Orchestral mockups?



## premjj (Oct 26, 2019)

Can someone please suggest some pieces which I can attempt for doing orchestral mockups?

Is there a resource online where I can download these (paid or free)?

Thanks


----------



## ReelToLogic (Oct 26, 2019)

East Coast Music sells conductor scores for a lot of different music at pretty reasonable prices. Movie scores are fun if that's something that you like. Just search by name for something that interests you like "Lord of the Rings" or "John Williams". You'll want the "full orchestra conductor score", but don't need the parts. Good luck!

https://www.eastcoastmusic.com/searchresults.asp?Search=lord+of+the+rings

https://www.eastcoastmusic.com/A-Tribute-to-John-Williams-Deluxe-Score-arr-p/zhl4490460.htm


----------



## premjj (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks.

If it isn't asking for too much then are these mockups available as midi files too (same site or elsewhere)?

I don't read music fluently so midi files would really speed things up for me.

Also, what do you think is an easy score/piece to start working with? 
I was thinking of approaching it section wise. Eg. Do string mock ups, then brass and so on. And then I can try combining them together in larger pieces when I am a little confident.


----------



## premjj (Oct 26, 2019)

ReelToLogic said:


> East Coast Music sells conductor scores for a lot of different music at pretty reasonable prices.



Thanks again. I dug this out. There is a ton of material on this site.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Oct 26, 2019)

I don't know of any sites that provide MIDI files for complete scores. That doesn't mean they don't exist - I just don't know of them. If they do, hopfully some of the knowledgeable folks on this forum will chime in. 

If you don't read music well I'd suggest brushing up on that first, and if you want to work off a conductor's score you'll need to know how to transpose the various instruments. Sites like the ones below can get you started.

https://www.musictheoryacademy.com/how-to-read-sheet-music/transposing-instruments/

https://www.mymusictheory.com/learn-music-theory/for-students/grade-6/online-course/184-c1a-reading-an-orchestral-score


----------



## WERNERBROS (Oct 28, 2019)

There are some midi files available here:

LINK1

And here:

LINK2

Hope that helps.

P.S. @ashtongleckman also posted here some mockups, but can't find at the moment. Feel free to search.


----------



## StefanE (Oct 29, 2019)

You will find them here. Have fun!

Many thanks to @ashtongleckman.


----------



## WERNERBROS (Oct 29, 2019)

StefanE said:


> You will find them here. Have fun!
> 
> Many thanks to @ashtongleckman.


That's it


----------

